# Wheel woolies....a little disappointed!



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

After reading countless reviews on these brushes I decided to take the plunge and bought a set of 3 for almost £40. They are well made and are super soft with no metal to damage the wheel, but my real issue with them is the actual sizes. The largest one is so large that it can only really be used on wheels with easy access behind the spokes, in which case a mitt, such as the Wowo wheel mitt will easily fit inside and do the job. 
The medium size brush is quite good, but the smallest brush isn't quite small enough to fit inside some of the more intricate spoke designs on some wheels.
Overall I'm quite disappointed with them. There are other brushes, such as the EZ detail brush that are much more useful in my opinion.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Which also splash back at you and are quite rough


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

4 years without any problems with them so far! Just need to make sure the protective tip stays on the end.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

It is kinda wheel dependant but if you couple them with a mitt for instance the Wo-Wo one its a hard to beat combo, I must admit the smallest one is used for cleaning grilles etc for me:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

im fortunate to be able to get my hand in my wheels so use a mitt, though id like one to clean the hex grill on the car. the ez brush is good, but does tend to throw it back at you, plus ive had two and eventually the handles snap. just a case what works best for you, i like the woolies but for me at £40 its too much money


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

I got a set at Christmas thanks to the mother in law
On my Fiseta it has 17 inch wheels with quite small front discs and drums on the back. The large brush is superb for getting around the barrels, I use a mitt for the rest of the wheel.

Had a Mk2 focus with 16 inch wheels and that was the same so the big brush was ok.
Now have just changed the focus to a mk3 with discs all round and 17 inch wheels. There is not much room around the discs as they are quite large so have to use the medium size one.

I think they are great in conjunction with a Mitt.
Also they are so soft and can hold a lot of water that I would now not be without them.
I have had less scrapped knuckles since having them.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

I mostly use the large one. The other two dont get used as much because most of the wheels i clean are big enough for the large. Can you buy just the large one on its own ?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I use the big one for arch liners


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

As above, wheel dependant, I find the large one is perfect for my 19 inch wheels, luckily the style of my alloys allows easy access but not enough to get my hand in with a mitt, couldn't do without the WW's.:thumb:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Always a selection of 'woolies' brushes and a mitt to do do the wheels properly.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i use a small spoke back on my 17inch wolf race turismo's and it works perfectly to get between the spokes


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

On my 18in wheels i can go all around the rear wheel but only halfway round on the front because of the disc guard but can fit the medium brush instead.

Love my wheel woolies. Cant see any issues with the sizes.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

When everyone was raving about them years ago i was hesitant to stump up the £40 being a tight **** but defo a good investment imo


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Kimo said:


> Which also splash back at you and are quite rough


As Kimo suggests, big advantage of the woolies or any soft brush is that you don't end up with measles when you have finished.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I have alsorts of brushes maybe to many,but my thinking is you can never have too many,as one type of brush/wheel woolie doesn't fit all my needs when it comes to different wheels.If all else fail's as Cueball says there's always the toilet brush.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I use my wheel woolies first and then use an old noodle wash mitt to get my fingers into the arkward areas like around the brake caliper. I can pretty much clean the whole wheel this way.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I use a mixture of these (or CC Wheel Wands) in conjunction with a Dooka wheel mitt which help to clean the areas behind the spokes that the brushes can't get to.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a full set I do find I mix and match between my EZ-Detail brushes and Wheel Wollies.

The big one can be a bit of a mare for getting stuck but you learn to know when and where to use them.

As for the EZ Brushes splashing thats just down to user technique and method I rarely get splashed using mine now....


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Wheel woolies are great, but as in most things with detailing its a variation of tools, products and techniques that get the job done up to standard, the woolies really come into their own on well protected wheels, then add the Dooka Wheel Mitt into the equation and it's aa awesome combo. I haven't used a dedicated wheel cleaner since December.


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

I have the angled wheel woollie as well and it is good for getting behind the spokes. I wish they had a better or thicker handle though. The small one is great for fitting between the disc and wheel on my car but the handle is slightly short. The largest fits my wife's alloys better but I also have an EZ brush for any tight areas.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

fozzy said:


> then add the Dooka Wheel Mitt into the equation and it's aa awesome combo. I haven't used a dedicated wheel cleaner since December.


Ditto I also have the Dooka wheel mit too...I do use cleaner every wash but its a weakish dilution of AG Professional Acid Free cleaner...I like to scrub the tyres every wash too and this helps lift the grime/grease of the tyres from left over tyre dressing


----------



## Chris H1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Not long bought the 3 brush set myself & one of the best things I have noticed is because of the nice long handles I dont damage my hands from catching them on stuff trying to clean inside of wheels! I use a combination of the large & medium brushes on both my cars with no problems. They get into all the nooks & crannies. I would give them 8 out of 10 only losing points because of cost & not really found a use for the small brush yet.


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Are all "wheel woolies" the same?
I notice some retailers are selling it, with their name in front.
But they look the same, and still £40


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

The original wheel woolies are syntethic material and those are the ones we all have, but now some manfacturers offer them in geniune lambswool option, those are not original wheel woolies, and being lambswool they wont last as long as wheel woolies or clean as good. ( carbon collective does one, autofinesse too, those are not geniune wheel woolies, you can get those on aliexpress for less money if you want those). 
My issues with wheel woolies is that they marr gloss black wheels, and mine are even ceramic coated , but still they marr them. I always presurre rinse the wheels, then bilt hamber auto foam , then wash with a shampoo and they are still marred. So I use them only for the barrels, and I wash the face with soft washmitt.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have the original wheel woolies from CYC. They have lasted a couple of years so far and still look pretty new.

Also bought one of these and it is surprisingly good for getting behind spokes etc.

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/wheel-tyre-cleaning/halfords-microfibre-wheel-glove


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

polishedbliss free delivery 
genuine wheel woolies

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-luxury-spoke-back-woolie-cat4.html

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-wheel-woolies-cat4.html


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I had exactly the same, the WW didn't fit one of my cars but did the other. I now revert to EZ as it fits (but does splatter!)


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sid said:


> Are all "wheel woolies" the same?
> I notice some retailers are selling it, with their name in front.
> But they look the same, and still £40


I did a review on the Auto finesse ones. I am not hawking them or saying they are better than anything else, merely for you to look over. In fact I would not re buy them because they are wool and I am not keen on that, not for longevity reasons either. So that is the con.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5235087

I can say the Wowo wheel mitt is good having used it for the first time today in case you are interested. :thumb:


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

CC have a sale on their wheel wands at the moment. http://carboncollective.com/product-tag/wheel-wands/ not sure if it is the cheapest they can be had for... but just put in an order, hopefully the small one will get into the tighter bits on my alloys. Was using the ez brush before, as others have said the spray back can be a bit annoying, especially when using cleaning products on the wheel

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks, will buy the original and genuine WW.

Original Wheel Woolies with Comfort Grips (with longer Medium handle) £39.95
http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/wheel-woolies-3-piece-wheel-cleaning-kit-premium-set.html

Regular grips, slightly cheaper £37.95
http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/wheel-woolies-3-piece-wheel-cleaning-kit.html

Advantage over PolishedBliss is the discount on offer by In2Detailing (DW10) 10%, plus free P&P over £50


----------

